# Paper Size



## BayPointArchitect (Apr 23, 2018)

We sometimes see plan submittals with the entire variety of paper sizes all stapled together in one big mess.  For this reason, we are going to draft some language that requires all commercial plans to be prepared for a sheet size that is no less than 18 x 24 and all sheet size must be the same.

Does anyone out there have some language that I can use to make this abundantly clear?

Thank you,

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer
NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## Mark K (Apr 23, 2018)

While this may be an irritant, I suggest that there are some situations where you should be flexible.  Using the same size paper for all sheets is not normally a problem for the architects and his or her consultants but occasionally the submittal may include certain systems designed by the contractor or his consultant.

Another situation is when dealing with minor work were a couple of 8.5x11 sheets can adequately define the work.


----------



## ICE (Apr 23, 2018)

BayPointArchitect said:


> We sometimes see plan submittals with the entire variety of paper sizes all stapled together in one big mess.  For this reason, we are going to draft some language that requires all commercial plans to be prepared for a sheet size that is no less than 18 x 24 and all sheet size must be the same.
> 
> Does anyone out there have some language that I can use to make this abundantly clear?
> 
> ...


This might work for you: All commercial plans are to be prepared for a sheet size that is not less than 18”x24” and all sheet size must be the same.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 23, 2018)

electronic submissions would solve your paper size


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 23, 2018)

Watch out for page size requirements without scale size requirements, you can end up with large sheets and tiny drawings in the corner. The Board of Health in a town that I know of required 24x36" pages when they got tired of septic plans on  8.5x11 paper to small to read, so a smart ass drew the plan in one corner of the paper 8.5x11.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2018)

He complied with the rules... that makes him smart. 
Other things may have made him an a55


----------



## conarb (Apr 24, 2018)

TheCommish said:


> Watch out for page size requirements without scale size requirements, you can end up with large sheets and tiny drawings in the corner. The Board of Health in a town that I know of required 24x36" pages when they got tired of septic plans on  8.5x11 paper to small to read, so a smart ass drew the plan in one corner of the paper 8.5x11.


 On another recent thread I complained about AHJs requiring 24x36 sheets when the architects and engineers can't fit the floor and foundation plans at ¼" scale, the plans should be allowed at any size over that that includes the entire building at ¼" scale, another problem is architects putting notes on their drawings that say "DO NOT SCALE DRAWINGS", if they can't make their AutoCad programs draw to scale they should get another job, or go back to a T Square and Triangle.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Size matters!

I have know way to produce large paper plans and frankly hate to do plan reviews on a 24-inch monitor. 

Asked from time to time by the big boys if they can submit electronically, and when I've said yes, plans come in piece meal.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 24, 2018)

Mark K said:


> While this may be an irritant, I suggest that there are some situations where you should be flexible.  Using the same size paper for all sheets is not normally a problem for the architects and his or her consultants but occasionally the submittal may include certain systems designed by the contractor or his consultant.
> 
> Another situation is when dealing with minor work were a couple of 8.5x11 sheets can adequately define the work.



I would agree with this. Thinking specifically about minor addendums and shop drawings, we see 8.5X11 quite often and it is always adequate.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 24, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Size matters!
> 
> I have know way to produce large paper plans and frankly hate to do plan reviews on a 24-inch monitor.
> 
> Asked from time to time by the big boys if they can submit electronically, and when I've said yes, plans come in piece meal.


Use a 60 inch 1080P tv. Don't accept them unless they come as one file. Would you accept piece meal paper copies?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm sure we have allowed some paper to come in after construction has started, like truss plans and layouts. The occasional addendum and change orders comes to mine.

I think the few times I've been asked about electronic submission is because the architech. is not quite finished with has plans and he's probably cheap!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 25, 2018)

I suppose the architect could be part of the "Green movement" and is trying to save paper.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (May 9, 2018)

Very helpful.  Thank you everyone.


----------

